
'Nudge' Economist Richard Thaler Wins Nobel Prize - lnguyen
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-41549753
======
FabHK
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15432617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15432617)

